# ВБН (вертебро-базилярная недостаточность) и остеохондроз, диагностика



## Ulegerchi (29 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Илья, 33 года. Работал системным администратором, в марте текущего года проявились симптомы вертебро-базилярной недостаточности. (головокружение, оглушенность, чувство неральности происходящего, тяжесть в затылке.). До этого было ОРЗ с небольшой температурой. Температура скакала в диапазоне 37,1-37,4 на протяжении 2 месяцев. (сбил аспирином) Сделано: УЗДГ сосудов головного мозга, МРТ шейного отдела и  артерий шеи.

Заключение УЗДГ: Кровоток по артериям Вилизиева круга достаточный. Индексы переферического кровотока не снижены.
Кровоток по МАГ с тенденцией к снижению по общим сонным артериям.
По позвоночным артериям кровоток снижен, индексы переферического сопротивления снижены.

Заключение по МРТ:
Данных за наличие аневризматических расширений, сосудистых мальформаций, дефектов не выявленл. Внутренние сонные артерии имеют обычный ход, област иофруктцаии обших сонных артерий не изменена.
Левая позвоночная артери на всем протяжении имеет несколько меньший диаметр просвета по сравнению с правой

Шейный отдел позвоночника имеет кифотическую установку на уровне с3-с4. Признаков аномалий не выявлено. Тела позвонков имеют обычную конфигурацию и взаиморасположение. Кортикальный слой нормально толщины.
Расстояние между передней поверхностью зуба С2 и задним краем передней дуги атланта в норме.
Межпозвоноковый диск С4-С5 снижен по высоте. На уровне м\п диска С4-С5 задняя протрузия диска на 1,6 мм
Нервные корешки имеют нормальный ход и правильно проходят через отверстия позвоночного столба, которые в свою очередь, имеют нормальные размеры и структуру. Дугоотросчатые суставы не изменены. Патологических изменений в мягких тканях не выявлено. Отверстия позвоночных артерий в поперечных отростках шейных позвонков ассемитричны D>S
МРТ признаки: Кифотическая установка на уровне С3-С4. Задняя протрузия м\п диска на С4-С5


Вопрос: нужно ли сделать МРТ головного мозга и МРТ краниовертебрального прохода?

           

Дополню, сделан рентген шейного отдела с функциональными пробами: диагноз - патологий нет.
Диагноз невролога: остеохандроз с ВБН. (проходил медикаментозное лечение: мексиприм, найз, сирдалуд, что-то еще - непонмню точного названия. Пришел к выводу, что данный способ лечения не эффективен)

Еще вопросик, стоит ли делать МРТ сосудов головного мозга?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Сен 2015)

Ребята, конечно, чудят!
СПА (синдром позвоночной артерии) зачем-то называют ВБН (представляете как это звучит при использовании ненормативной лексики!).
Очевидно, под  микроскопом находят протрузию МПД величиной аж в 1.6мм (норма до 2мм)!
Исследований достаточно. Желательно обратиться к врачу-мануальному терапевту.


----------



## Ulegerchi (29 Сен 2015)

Благодарю. Добавил сканы функциональных снимков рентгена и заключений по МРТ и УЗДГ. И все же, быть может стоит сделать МРТ головного мозга (для исключения возможных паталогий -  энцефалопатии и т.д.) и МРТ краниовертебрального прохода (для уточнения по атланту и аксису,  исключению возможных паталогий)?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Сен 2015)

Ulegerchi написал(а):


> Вопрос: нужно ли сделать МРТ головного мозга и МРТ краниовертебрального прохода?


исследований достаточно. Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту, пройдите курс УВТ.


----------



## AIR (29 Сен 2015)

Ulegerchi написал(а):


> Работал системным администратором, в марте текущего года проявились симптомы вертебро-базилярной недостаточности. (головокружение, оглушенность, чувство неральности происходящего, тяжесть в затылке.)


Совершенно согласен с докторами. Так как инструментальные исследования заметных нарушений не выявили, то основная диагностическая  (и лечебная) нагрузка ложится на мануального терапевта...


----------



## Ulegerchi (29 Сен 2015)

Спасибо!


----------



## Ulegerchi (30 Сен 2015)

Таки сделал МРТ головного мозга и краниовертебрального прохода.
Результат: МРТ признаки: Липома малых размеров в области свода (fornix) (из текста: В области свода (fornix) - малых размеров липома 3.6 мм в поперечнике.). Локальный гиперостоз передней трети серповидного отростка ТМО. Кисты левой гаймаровой пазухи.
Больше всего напугала липома (не возьму в толк, 3.6 мм - это три миллиметра??), что теперь с этим делать?


----------



## Ulegerchi (30 Сен 2015)

добавляю мрт головы и краниовертебрального прохода. (не могу взять в толк, где находится эта липома) - затылок, лоб?


----------



## Ulegerchi (1 Окт 2015)

Люди мои дорогие, объясните мне самое главное, липома она внутри черепа или снаружи???


----------

